# Denison barb's fin nipping pleco



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Now they are at it again at my larger pleco. Few chunks out of the pleco's tail, which is more than disheartening. Feeding is 1-2 pinches per 2-3 days. And they love algae wafers so feeding my pleco is rather challenging as it sits.

The major thing I'm confused at is they are supposed to be a peaceful community fish, except mine? But I know they will do fine with SAE's and I'm thinking about getting the pleco out of there and putting SAE's in return to take care of cleanup and maybe a mystery snail. Originally was looking at 2 SAE's, but now I'm thinking 3-4 to take replacements for the pleco's.

Any other opinions on a small cleanup crew (mainly algae) would be appreciated, but I think that's where I'm limited is what I said.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Barbs to my knowledge are fin nippers, some more so then others. Having long fin plecos is just too tempting. If you choose to get Siamese Algae Eaters to replace the plecos get at least 6 of them. If you are having algae problems limit the amount of light the tank gets. Try and remove it from all direct sunlight.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ladayen, denison barbs are typically peaceful community fish and not fin nippers. Atleast, for what I know and understand. Regular ole barbs like tiger barbs I would agree with fully and I should know better.

Algae isn't bad. New tank bloom of brown algae + UV sterilizer went out so it just kept growing. Didn't notice that it was out (oops). Have barely seen any other algae in the tank PERIOD. Plus the denison's like to snack on algae anyways. Just not enough to call them algae eaters. But on my fake plants there are a few spots where the algae has been eaten off.

I don't understand how you say 6 SAE's though. When they get bigger I'll have to put a few algae wafers every 2-3 days minimum just to keep them alive, plus the denison barbs eating them as well.

Exposure time is on 2 39w 10K T5HO's for 7 hours a day, 2 460/420 actinic's for 30 minutes a day, and 6 moonlight LED's for 7 hours. Far less than I should need in any case scenario on a 125g tank.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

This does sound very weird as I have kept my denison's barbs with my BN pleco's for over a year with no problems. i have 6 in a 75g with 3 Bn pleco's along with 10 dwarf rainbows (Melanotaenia maccullochi). the only nipping they do is with eachother and there is never any damage. Its more like a game of tag not nipping. I would add some other schooling fish maybe with them in a 125g you could add some rainbows or something like that. That might help get there interested off the plecos. but I still wonder if that is your problem.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

SAE's are schooling fish and like to be in groups. Yes you'll have to feed them once they clear out the algae.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

mpfsr said:


> This does sound very weird as I have kept my denison's barbs with my BN pleco's for over a year with no problems. i have 6 in a 75g with 3 Bn pleco's along with 10 dwarf rainbows (Melanotaenia maccullochi). the only nipping they do is with eachother and there is never any damage. Its more like a game of tag not nipping. I would add some other schooling fish maybe with them in a 125g you could add some rainbows or something like that. That might help get there interested off the plecos. but I still wonder if that is your problem.


Sounds like it might be the problem, not enough going on in the tank and their focus is on the little white thing eating the algae lol.

Well, back to the board to see what to put in there. I love the color's of rainbows bar-none. But their shape as they get bigger and older I can't stand.

I've always had the want to put cardinals in there with them, I think TheOldSalt said something about that as well at some point. But I still need a larger schooling fish as well. Not sure what to put in there. Will have to figure it out soon.

Thanks!


----------

